# Noob question about using tonal samples in Battery 4



## KarlHeinz (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi,

after simply ignoring Battery 4 for years cause the included drum kits where just not my thing I realized with the new NI expansions there is really interesting stuff in it for my ambient/chill etc. kind of songs.

Now a probably dumb question but I have not used samplers a lot (prefer mulisampled instruments) and cant find nothing in the user guide even if there is one in my native language (german) and no tutorial or anything with a google search.

My problem: there is, apart from the drums, very interesting tonal stuff in the kids and the whole sound of the kits makes often only sense if you use it together but I have no idea at all how I can use the tonal samples with my existing midi tracks.

Normally I use Battery on my drum midi track, but the drum notes have nothing to do with key of my song or chord progression so that would sound strange.

Any idea that could help using the tonal stuff from battery kits with my midi tracks would be really appreciated




.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks for the answer but I was just thinking (as I dont have much experience with samplers) to use the Battery kit with the tonal samples as kind of instrument like a multisampled kontakt lib (hope you get what I mean). Dont know if this is possible in any way, thats why I am asking.

That just came to my mind while listening on the previews in komplete kontrol and realizing that it all makes up already kind of a complete song, sometimes even without any drum sounds at all, sometimes drums, bass, pad, pluck makes a complete sound but I just dont know how to use it in that way.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks a lot poetd, even if its not the solution I was looking for I now understand the principle .

And of course the expansions are mainly some maschine "waste" sold separately to make some extra money, forgot about that for a moment.

So for the moment I think I will just go with the drum parts of the kits and use the massive/prism presets that are delivered with the expansion to get the other sounds.

Maybe sometime dive a little deeper into sampling, but for now the spare time on music making I will stay "save" with my kontakt libs and presets I think .

Thanks again for the answer, so I wont have to search any longer on this.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks again, tried, really simple . Did not know that its that simple and kontakt automatically maps it. So at least I can use the athmos/pads for some simple athmospheres and ambiances, great .


----------

